# Looking Into Getting A Dog



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

(Hello everyone, I'm new around here. Sorry if I ask some obvious/confusing questions. )

Recently I've been looking into getting a dog. I love the playful little critters and think it could help me be more active (and possibly my family, too). Though there are some problems. 

Info

*# of People:* 6 (3 Adults, 2 Teenagers, 1 Child)
*Other Pets:* 2 Birds (Budgies)
*Type of Home:* House with yard (Fence needs to be finished)
*Activity Level:* Low-Moderate (We enjoy going to the beach and going on walks but, overall, we don't do much. If we could find things to do around suburbia, we'd go out more!)
*Climate:* Cold, Dry Winters. Very Hot, Stormy, Humid Summers. (It has been mostly 30 C or 86 F this summer)
*Allergies?:* Yes, I have allergies to dogs so I'm arranging to have an allergy test with my doctor to check what exactly causes my reactions with dogs. (Dander, Fur, Saliva). This will determine whether I can have a hypoallergenic dog or not. (Fingers crossed!)
*Preferred Size:* Small-Medium
*Dogs I'm Looking Into:* Basenji, Papillon, Cairn Terrier


Worries!

- Where can I find the specific dog I wish to adopt? 
- There is a local pet store but is it safe? 
- Puppy or Young Dog (few months old)?
- Will we be able to housetrain the dog? Could we find one that is already housebroken?
- How much will medical care cost? (Spayed/Neuter, Shots, ect.) Could we find a dog that already has medical 'stuff' covered?
- Would getting a dog in summer cause it to become confused during school/work months?

- *Prime Worry:* My biggest worry is how the dog would get exercise/relieve itself/not become lonely during the days in the prime work/school months. Everyone in my household is either working or at school for most of the day.

*Exercise:* We have a 2 floor home with a finished basement, but dogs need to get outside for some real fun exercise. Problem is, during the busy months no one will be home to walk the dog until at least 3:00 PM. The idea of a doggy door wouldn't work either as our door leading into the yard is a glass sliding door. 

*Bathroom:* No one will be home for most of the day and we can't have a doggy door. I wouldn't want to leave the dog outside as that would only work during the non-winter/summer months and this area also tends to have sudden violent storms. Is it possible to teach a dog to use a litter box? It seems like the only solution.

*Loneliness:* During the busy months, no one will be home during a chunk of the day which I fear won't be healthy for a dog. I don't want the dog to become unhappy and resort to howling/barking, destructive behaviours, or get seperation anxiety. 

Family Schedule 

Child: 7:45 AM - 3:00 PM
Younger Teen: 7:35 AM - 2:30 PM
Older Teen: Unknown
Adult #1: 6:00 AM - 5:00 PM or 8:00 AM - 8:00 PM
Adult #2: Not Definite
Adult #3: Not Definite
(Have to look into this a bit more)

Thanks for reading and for your help! Hope I can convince my family that a dog won't bring utter destruction to our household.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome, first of all! I'm glad you came here for help/advice before rushing into anything. I'm going to multi-quote your message so I can address everything individually.



Ludor said:


> - Where can I find the specific dog I wish to adopt?


You can find dogs from breeders (reputable, pass them through us first!) or shelters. Breeders can cost a lot of money, but it is well worth it, or you could save a dog from a shelter for a smaller fee, but may have a lot more information about the dog, which could be better for you. 



> - There is a local pet store but is it safe?


No, pet store puppies' parents are all kept in very bad conditions known as puppy mills, and the dogs are poorly bred. Please never purchase from a pet store or a backyard breeder (a dog owner who's dog had puppies when the proper health tests weren't done on parents, the parents weren't titled in shows, or when two breeds have mixed)



> - Puppy or Young Dog (few months old)?


For your experience level and schedule, I would recommend and older puppy or young adult. 8 months- 2 years would be great for your family, I believe.



> - Will we be able to housetrain the dog? Could we find one that is already housebroken?


Of course! And of course! It's not that difficult to housebreak most dogs as long as you're taking care of them properly, and if you get a dog from a shelter or rescue/foster situation, there is a high-chance that they are already housebroken or can at least hold it long enough to be very successful with it.



> - How much will medical care cost? (Spayed/Neuter, Shots, ect.) Could we find a dog that already has medical 'stuff' covered?


My vet is a little on the cheap side, but normally you would pay 50-80 dollars for the visit itself to the vet, then 10-20 dollars for a shot, plus 10-50 dollars a year for registration, and a spay/nueter can cost anywhere from 70-250 dollars on average. Depends on the gender and size (weight) usually. Most rescues or shelters have them at least up to date on shots though, and sometimes they will be fixed as well so you won't have to worry about anything other than the adoption fee and registering him/her with the county.



> - Would getting a dog in summer cause it to become confused during school/work months?


As long as you worked on transitioning it to your new schedule (not being with it 24/7, teaching it to be crated for hours without issues, etc) there should not be a problem. Many people go through this with kids or being teachers. 



> My biggest worry is how the dog would get exercise/relieve itself/not become lonely during the days in the prime work/school months. Everyone in my household is either working or at school for most of the day.


An older dog/pup would be able to hold it for 8 hours or so and would be OK crated/confined in your house for the school day. It would be ideal if you could take him/her to doggie day care for the afternoon or stop in during a lunch break to let them out to stretch/potty, or have a dog sitter/walker come buy once or twice during the day (depending on the pup's age) to let him/her out.



> No one will be home for most of the day and we can't have a doggy door. I wouldn't want to leave the dog outside as that would only work during the non-winter/summer months and this area also tends to have sudden violent storms. Is it possible to teach a dog to use a litter box? It seems like the only solution.


It is possible, but it is rarely 100% successful and is VERY hard to train. It goes against their natural instict and it would be much easier to crate/schedule/potty outside for the dog AND your family. 



> During the busy months, no one will be home during a chunk of the day which I fear won't be healthy for a dog. I don't want the dog to become unhappy and resort to howling/barking, destructive behaviours, or get seperation anxiety.


As long as you are spending adequate time training/exercising/bonding with it when you ARE home, there shouldn't be an issue. There are many precautions you can take to make sure the dog doesn't get seperation anxiety (SA) like crating away from you throughout the day even if you aren't busy and training them to love their crate. 

and on the breed issue, I would stay away from all three dogs you listed. Terriers are notoriously energetic, and so are papillons. Then there is the basenji that sheds a LOT which would not be good for allergies.


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

I would suggest a West Highland White Terrier from a reputable breeder. You can get an addition that will allow you to add an extra panel to your slider with a pet door for the dog to use. They are basically non-shedding, hypo-allergenic dogs (at least as much as they can be). One thing you can do is take your dog to day care once a week or so (to add variety). I find puppy care (shots, spay/neuter, microchip) to be about $500 the first year. I think summer would be a good time to get a dog because you will be home to potty-train. Yes, it's possible to litter train SMALL dogs (Yorkie's, Chihuahua, Papillon) but mine would have NOTHING to do with it. Some will, some won't so I wouldn't count on it. You can also try puppy pads.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Basenjis are a bad choice for a first time owner. A papillon is not a hypoallergenic breed even though some sites list them as hypoallergenic. I'm not sure why that information is out there, but papillons shed some and are not hypoallergenic. Terriers can be very energetic as well. The bichon type breeds would be my first thoughts or maybe even a poodle or shih tzu.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Shih Tzu would be out as a hypoallergic dog too, and I wouldn't even count on a poodle cross with it, (very common and often labeled as hypoallergetic).


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you for all your information, but I do have some questions. 

I was wavering with the pet store mostly because this one pet store I drop into every once and a while has sign on all their animal displays saying that customers could ask for breeder information. 

If the pet store isn't safe, then how do I locate a breeder? And how do I know they are good/experienced breeders?



> Then there is the basenji that sheds a LOT which would not be good for allergies.


This confused me especially. I've been doing a lot of research into the Basenji (mostly because it's one of the few hypoallergenic dogs I like ) and I always read that the dog was a very light shedder. 

*Sources!* 
http://www.dogster.com/breeds/Basenji 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/basenji.htm



> An older dog/pup would be able to hold it for 8 hours or so and would be OK crated/confined in your house for the school day. It would be ideal if you could take him/her to doggie day care for the afternoon or stop in during a lunch break to let them out to stretch/potty, or have a dog sitter/walker come buy once or twice during the day (depending on the pup's age) to let him/her out.


This was the most important question and there is some good info in here, thank you! I think a doggy daycare would be ideal as none of us are anywhere near our house during the day. Maybe down the road we could get that sliding door doggy door Momma mentioned. 

I hate being the only one in my household allergic to dogs, it limits the breeds down to many breeds I don't find appealing. If I could have any dog, I'd want a beagle. Curse you allergies.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Getting references from a pet store is a lot different than a pet store that carries pets. What you said made it sound like you would be buying the dog direct from the store. That said, be careful and really check out the breeders referred. Most if not all will be back yard breeders at best with no health checks, and limited gene pool, or concern about what dogs are bred.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Do not get a Basenji. Do not, do not, do NOT get a Basenji.

The breed is extremely primitive and lots of stock is still do this day imported from Africa. They are extremely independent (they put Huskies to SHAME in this department). Biddability is quite low in this breed. They do what they want, when they want. They're more cat like than even the Shiba Inu, IMO.

They are not right for a first timer (and most breeders wouldn't sell you one). They are also not hypoallergenic (no breed of dog truly is).

*- Where can I find the specific dog I wish to adopt?*
Depends on your area, what kind of dog you're looking for, etc etc. You can locate breed specific rescues by googling something like "Cairn Terrier Rescue" and putting in your state/city. You can also go to the national breed clubs and look for dogs that way (through referral). For example, my breed is German Shepherds. If I type in German Shepherd Dog Club of America I'll be redirected to the GSDCA site. Not all the clubs are called "of America" but generally if you type "Breed Club of America" it will take you to the national club website (if there is one).

*- There is a local pet store but is it safe?*
No. While it is not fair to say that all the dogs from breeders that sell to pet shops are in bad condition (as this cannot be completely proven), many of them are kept poorly, are not health tested, and are not cared for properly. Do not support a store that sells puppies.

*- Puppy or Young Dog (few months old)?*
Considering your concerns, I'd look for an older puppy or dog (6 months - 2 years of age)



> - Will we be able to housetrain the dog? Could we find one that is already housebroken?


Of course you can, on both counts. However, while dogs can generalize to a degree, they do not generalize WELL. Housebroken in one house does not always equal housebroken in a new house, and it is often best to treat a new dog as a puppy in terms of housebreaking, no matter its age.

*- How much will medical care cost? (Spayed/Neuter, Shots, ect.) Could we find a dog that already has medical 'stuff' covered?*
Depends on your area, the size of your dog, that particular vet, etc etc. You could find a dog that is already vaccinated and altered, sure, but you still will need to get certain vaccinations and particular intervals in the dog's life. You also must be aware that sometimes "things happen" and emergency medical care is needed, or just general medical care that could be quite expensive.

*- Would getting a dog in summer cause it to become confused during school/work months?*
No. The dog just needs to be acclimated to a changing schedule.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Ludor said:


> Thank you for all your information, but I do have some questions.
> 
> I was wavering with the pet store mostly because this one pet store I drop into every once and a while has sign on all their animal displays saying that customers could ask for breeder information.
> 
> If the pet store isn't safe, then how do I locate a breeder? And how do I know they are good/experienced breeders?


You can find breeders by asking around at vets offices, trainers, grooming salons, etc. or by going to AKC.org, or just doing a general google search for your area. Sometimes it's hard to tell if a breeder is good or not, but the must haves are that they are breeding two purebred dogs of the same breed together, they are AKC registered, they have the proper breed-specific health tests done (for example, in the german shepherd, breeders must have their dogs' hips and elbows x-rayed, then sent to a company to be rated for quality to prevent hip dysplasia. If they aren't up to par, they shouldn't be bred) and be titled as champions in conformation, or highly titled in whatever sport they were bred for. (some breeds have working and 'bench' or 'show' lines so some would be titled in herding, tracking, or defense, while others would be visually sound in the show ring) You can post a thread asking us about breeders you're looking into once you decide on a breed and we can let you know the ins and outs at that time. 



> This confused me especially. I've been doing a lot of research into the Basenji (mostly because it's one of the few hypoallergenic dogs I like ) and I always read that the dog was a very light shedder.


That is strange. It has not been my experience with the breed, nor is it the norm for their coat type. Usually the shorter the hair, the more they shed. Keep in mind though, that with any breed, the better their diet is, with good oil supplements, the less they will shed. German Shepherds are notorious shedders (known as German Shedders!) but while mine was on a raw meat diet with oil supplements, he didn't shed at all, and now on kibble and oil he sheds very little. Depending on your allergies, you may be able to handle and manage them with a good diet for your dog and regular grooming (that your hubby or kids can do!).

Also, Basenjis require a lot of exercise as well and are go, go, go. May not be the best for you, either. 



> This was the most important question and there is some good info in here, thank you! I think a doggy daycare would be ideal as none of us are anywhere near our house during the day. Maybe down the road we could get that sliding door doggy door Momma mentioned.


No problem. Doggie day cares can be a godsend for some people, I know that. And your dog will thank you. Some people just don't have the money for that though so it isn't always and option, and you need to make sure you will be able to find a dog walker/sitter as a back up in case you can't find a daycare, your dog becomes aggressive for some reason, or they just aren't doing well there, you know?


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, lots of info here - great!

The Basenji sounds like a bad idea, as you've all pointed out. I, personally, don't like the small dogs with the very hairy faces. Not sure why, more like I prefer other dogs over them rather then /dislike/. 

*On Doggy Day Care / Dog Walkers*
The factors of money and if the dog likes it did come to mind. Would the sitter/walker be given a key to our home? (It makes sense, but it can't hurt to ask.)

*Hypoallergenic?*
At my wit's end to find a dog I like and can tolerate.. Is it possible to to 'make' a dog tolerable for allergy-sufferers? Like..

- Giving your dog a special diet, like Detzel said.
- Vacuuming often (Once every other day?)
- Using allergen-reducing shampoo
- Bathing the dog once or more times a week (I know nothing about dog-bathing!)
- Brushing the dog once or more times a day

Thank you for all your useful information. Very helpful. Oh! And I'm not the mom in this situation, ha ha. I'm Teen #2, the younger of the two or 'middle child'. My parents are.. slow and steady with things, if that makes sense. For example, I've been trying to the hairdresser for over a month! That is why I've been collecting so much information. That and I'm stressed about messing up, heh. 

(May not reply until much later/tomorrow. It's getting late!)


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Ludor said:


> Wow, lots of info here - great!
> 
> The Basenji sounds like a bad idea, as you've all pointed out. I, personally, don't like the small dogs with the very hairy faces. Not sure why, more like I prefer other dogs over them rather then /dislike/.
> 
> ...


Haha, sorry! You sound very mature, I just assumed you were the wife. *doh* 

Yes, the sitter/walker would be given a key and strict instructions/pay schedule. They would most likely have references you could check on if you were uneasy about it, of course. Some are even businesses with insurance for such a problem. 

Like I said before on the allergy spectrum, it really all depends on your level of allergic-ness. 

You can vacuum daily, brush daily, and feed a great diet and it would GREATLY reduce the amount of dander and hair in the house, but if you're going to be breaking out/swelling/dieing just from touching a dog, I don't recommend one with fur. They do make special shampoos for allergy-ridden owners, and bathes would help too, but most dogs don't need baths too frequently and if you give them to them too often they strip the beneficial oils from their coat and they can develope skin/allergy issues of their own! If you are going to be bathing more frequently to help with your allergies (6x a year or more) I definitely recommend getting a high-quality oatmeal based shampoo/conditioner. They're very gentle for sensitive skins and are moisturizing/repairing. No harsh shampoos like flea/tick or cheap brands that could cause more harm than help. 

Haha, and don't worry about messing up. We all mess up with our dogs here or there somewhere along the lines, but you've made a great step getting all the help and advice you could BEFORE you got the basenji that needed 10x the exercise you could provide, shed so much you were comatose, wouldn't listen to you, and peed everywhere 'cause they were too young and couldn't hold it. I'm sure your future dog and you both will appreciate the research pre-adoption.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I can't answer all your questions but I can give you 'some' answer on the allergy question:


> Giving your dog a special diet, like Detzel said.
> - Vacuuming often (Once every other day?)
> - Using allergen-reducing shampoo
> - Bathing the dog once or more times a week (I know nothing about dog-bathing!)
> - Brushing the dog once or more times a day


I don't know about the diet thing, I don't know if I buy that, but...

all the rest--yes PLUS--and this depends on what your doctor says about your allergies, you can also take allergy medication yourself.

I've had animals all my life. I've had birds, rabbits, fish, cats, goats, sheep, chickens, geese, horses, cattle, and dogs and I'm mildly allergic to them ALL. I really don't do ANYTHING to them at all. I take an allergy pill every morning and one at night. My symptoms are pretty mild even if I don't: my eyes and nose itch, mostly. However, if I don't take an allergy pill before bed I do have trouble breathing at night.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

If you're interested in a breed go meet some and spend time with them. It wouldn't hurt to meet some dogs of various breeds to see how you do. Also, grooming dogs frequently and bathing often will help.


----------



## Lily.m (Sep 13, 2009)

I suggest a West Highland Terrier as well.

Especially the FEMALES in general they're extremely independent dogs and they wont effect your allergies. 

A westie is like the perfect dog for people who want a tough, independent, yet playful and loving dog, yet don't have the space or ability to look after a large dog. I have a female westie and she is so independent its incredible. She cried for us for the first 2 nights and after that was it. We can put her outside anytime and she wont complain to come back in. We'll all be downstairs and she'll be upstairs doing her own thing. 

All other westies owners I know they say their westies are pretty much exactly like this as well. 

Downsides to westies ---- They like to chase small creatures/bugs (they're made for killing verman, which I guess is a positive because if you have a westie around, there will not be any mice or rats thats for sure)

Downside number 2 would be that they need to be brushed everyday and groomed every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

Good afternoon, and a few new replies to read. 

I'll keep the Westie in mind, though it wouldn't be my first choice. Oh, and is there a difference between the Westie and a Cairn Terrier? (Besides colouring)



> If you're interested in a breed go meet some and spend time with them. It wouldn't hurt to meet some dogs of various breeds to see how you do. Also, grooming dogs frequently and bathing often will help.


That's a good idea, but I don't know anyone with a beagle, westie or cairn terrier. I don't think so anyways. I'll have to ask my parents. 



> if you're going to be breaking out/swelling/dieing just from touching a dog, I don't recommend one with fur.


Ha ha, naw. I don't break out/swell/die. My allergies are the common itchy, watery eyes and stuffy nose.

I, also, have some questions about Beagles. 

- Do they get lonely easily? Will it need a companion/another dog? 


> do not trust with non-canine pets.


- Can I train a beagle to leave our birds alone?
- Do they 'bay' a lot?

[Source: http://www.iams.com/iams/en_US/jsp/IAMS_Page.jsp?pageID=DBD&breedPage=beagle.html ]

I'll have to do some research into Westies and Cairn Terriers. I don't know much about them.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Oh, and is there a difference between the Westie and a Cairn Terrier? (Besides colouring)


YES! That's why they're two different breeds xD (among other reasons). The only thing they really share is terrier tenacity (although the Westies originated from the Cairns).



> That's a good idea, but I don't know anyone with a beagle, westie or cairn terrier. I don't think so anyways. I'll have to ask my parents.


Dog shows!



> - Do they get lonely easily? Will it need a companion/another dog?


Dogs as a general whole are "pack" animals, but the hounds (sight and scent) were bred to run in groups together. That said, as long as the dog gets enough social interaction from its people, another pet is unnecessary. 



> - Can I train a beagle to leave our birds alone?


Most likely. But that doesn't mean I'd trust the dog unsupervised with said birds. Beagles are not bird dogs. They're varmint dogs. But, prey drive is prey drive, and a Beagle, show bred or field bred, does like to chase things.



> - Do they 'bay' a lot?


Depends on the dog 

I just got a new dog walking client today named Davy. Definitely part Basset hound...the other part looks to be Beagle.

He bays.

Loudly.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

> Dog shows!


Where would I find a dog show? I know nothing about dog shows. 



> That said, as long as the dog gets enough social interaction from its people, another pet is unnecessary.


I hope you're right. I'll love my pup and would hate to see it become upset. I myself will be away from home for eight and a half hours during school. My brother may be home earlier, though. 



> But, prey drive is prey drive, and a Beagle, show bred or field bred, does like to chase things.


I could probably just put the birds' cage on a table. They never leave their cage, so that isn't a problem.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

My old roommate's beagle howled quite a lot. When she was happy, when she wanted attention, when she was excited, when she saw stangers out the window, when she heard a noise, when she wanted your food. Constantly. But my roommate was not a good dog owner, so I'm sure they can be trained to not be so loud. This is definitely worst case scenerio. 

The thing I enjoyed least about the dog is that she always tried to run away. She had to be leashed at all times, even in the yard because she'd squeeze her way through some crack someone and get out, chasing after some scent. Sometime's she'd try to make it though the crack in a door when someone walked in. When she got out she would case a scent as far as she could get before someone tackled and leashed her. (that was the only way to get her back) Again, we're talking worst case probably. 

Oh, and I forgot to mention, her beagle did shed quite a bit, but she fed it 'Ol Roy, so again, I guess consider the source.

So, beagles are nice, happy-go-lucky dogs if you're willing to work on training and management. While my blue heeler X rat terrier(?) mix would growl and get all upset when we had visitors she wasn't familiar with, that beagle would let out a happy bay and run over to get petted. So it all depends on what you're looking for in a dog. 

Btw, while this breed may share all of the cutesy characteristics you aren't crazy about in the westie, I recommend a havenese. They're happy little dogs and they don't shed.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Ludor said:


> I, also, have some questions about Beagles.
> 
> - Do they get lonely easily? Will it need a companion/another dog?
> - Can I train a beagle to leave our birds alone?
> - Do they 'bay' a lot?


My beagle doesn't really get lonely without my other dog around and prefers to be by herself a lot. She doesn't bay at all, and has never shown an interest in birds, other than the neighbor's chickens.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

Been a long day. How have you all been?

I found out another concern my parents have with a dog. They don't want to be 'strapped down'. They want to be able to leave, both on planned vacations or vacations that happen on a whim.

Any suggestions or experiences?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Ludor said:


> Been a long day. How have you all been?
> 
> I found out another concern my parents have with a dog. They don't want to be 'strapped down'. They want to be able to leave, both on planned vacations or vacations that happen on a whim.
> 
> Any suggestions or experiences?


I've been great, thanks for asking. 

For this reason, and older puppy or younger adult would definitely be best so that it is easier to transition around, hold it's bladder, and will be trained enough to go through multiple circumstances. 

You can easily (if money isn't a big problem, of course) line up a boarding kennel, local pet sitter, or if it's a day trip, a doggie daycare to take the dog too if something should arise. You will need to make sure you get the dog registered with and oriented with any boarding kennel or daycare first though because most do require proof of all shots, evaluations, etc. that would not be able to happen on a whim. Most private-business petsitters and such have more relaxed schedules and can come to your home if it will only be for a few days (a weekend trip or something) to let the dog out multiple times and feed, play, etc. Or you could always take it with depending on where you're going.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh! Another question I had was on basic dog 'supplies'. This is the list I can think of off the top of my head. 

- Collar
- Food and Water dish(es)
- Leash (Harness?)
- Dog Food (Wet or Dry?)
- Chew Toys (At least 3 to start with?)
- Delicious Treats 
- Crate (Size?)
- A Bone
- Brush
- Nail Clippers
- Allergen-Reducing Shampoo~

That's what I can think of at the moment. Unsure if the dog would require a coat for the winter time. 

Also, now that I think about it, any tips on clipping a dog's nails? When should they be cut? How to make the process positive? How do I make sure I don't hurt the dog?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hahahaha! If my dogs can't go, I don't go.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Ludor said:


> Oh! Another question I had was on basic dog 'supplies'. This is the list I can think of off the top of my head.
> 
> - Collar
> - Food and Water dish(es)
> ...


If you get a bracycephalic* dog or a small dog, a harness would be best. Medium sized dogs do fine on a flat buckle collar.

If you could afford to feed wet food all the time, I'm sure your dog would love you, but a premium quality kibble suffices just fine for most dogs, and it's very nutritional. Some good brands to look for are wellness, taste of the wild, blue buffalo, natural balance, canidae, solid gold, and orijen. 

The more chew toys, the better. Some dogs are light chewers and can make a toy last for a year. My dog goes through stuffed animals like the plague and has little care for solid rubber toys, loves squeaky toys. I spent $70 on toys last week for him. :O

Along with delicious treats, you'll need training treats/food. Cheese, hot dogs, special dog-made training treats, etc. and if you want to go the route- a clicker. Clicker training is a fun and easy way to teach dogs commands. You can youtube the user kikopup for instructional videos on the how-tos of clicker training. 

I don't know what kind of bone you mean, but stay away from rawhides, they are not good for dogs even though they market them as such. Recreational raw bones are great though- rib bones, pork neck bones, etc. and bully sticks are a great alternative to rawhide. 

I personally wouldn't recommend nail clippers. They're a pain and I have to pay real close attention not to cut too short or the nail will bleed. Instead, buy a dremmel tool to dremmel, or file, the nails down. I like them better, but it could just be a personal preference. Having a second person force feed treats to the pup/dog while you're running it (without actually filing) can build up a positve association, then you can continue feeding them while you do a few nails at a time until they're comfortable with it. 

Depending on the dog, you most likely won't need a coat for the winter time. 

You'll also *need* dog shampoo, training classes (if a puppy or for behavioral issues), preferably toothpaste/toothbrush, identification tags, and hopefully a microchip.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Nothing towards you OP, but these threads always make me laugh when someone requests a dog that requires low to moderate exercise and terriers are suggested.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Nothing towards you OP, but these threads always make me laugh when someone requests a dog that requires low to moderate exercise and terriers are suggested.


Me too. 

Definitely nothing towards you Ludor. You're here to learn and people just suggest breeds that make no sense.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

I was a little surprised myself.  I've had two terriers as neighbour's pets before. Never seen a more excited little creature. Though those were Jack Russel Terriers and they weren't trained properly. *Tear tear*

Even my parents said something along the same lines. 'Has to be small and calm.' Wut


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Ludor said:


> I was a little surprised myself.  I've had two terriers as neighbour's pets before. Never seen a more excited little creature. Though those were Jack Russel Terriers and they weren't trained properly. *Tear tear*
> 
> Even my parents said something along the same lines. 'Has to be small and calm.' Wut


Haha, usually the phrase small and calm refers to your froofy fluffy dogs, since they were bred to be cute and keep you company, and nothing further.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Ludor said:


> I was a little surprised myself.  I've had two terriers as neighbour's pets before. Never seen a more excited little creature. Though those were Jack Russel Terriers and they weren't trained properly. *Tear tear*
> 
> Even my parents said something along the same lines. 'Has to be small and calm.' Wut


In general they're just not a good idea for first time dog owners, and DEFINITELY not low energy.  I think the word tenacity was invented to describe terriers. 

If you're looking for small and calm and not sure what bothers your allergies, have you checked the shelters and rescues? You can spend time with dogs that fit the criteria and see if any thing is triggered. It is also not crazy to find a dog that does not fit the general breed description in the slightest. My Elkhound is incredibly calm for an Elkhound with very little drive. Found him at a shelter.


----------



## fblevins1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Only experience, but situation specific so my words or only food for thought. When we go on Vacation be for 2 days or 2 weeks, we have been lucky to have local friends. We simply take the dog over to their yard and give him enough chain to roam around and get to his food and water. The only drawback I suppose is when you comeback from two weeks vacation you may find a very different dog than when you left. As I have a ongoing post right now about that. My dog was ravaged by the landlords dog and they have now become mortal enemies. The point is for extended vacations without your loved furry ones, sacrafices will be made and the dog will be the one that changes....usually not for good. And if the change is for good, then thank your temporary keepers and tip them well.

I suspect that there are other Members that actually know how to handle situations like this. 

Good Luck.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> In general they're just not a good idea for first time dog owners, and DEFINITELY not low energy.  I think the word tenacity was invented to describe terriers.
> 
> If you're looking for small and calm and not sure what bothers your allergies, have you checked the shelters and rescues? You can spend time with dogs that fit the criteria and see if any thing is triggered.* It is also not crazy to find a dog that does not fit the general breed description in the slightest.* My Elkhound is incredibly calm for an Elkhound with very little drive. Found him at a shelter.


Very good point. Between poor breeding and just a difference in personalities, I've met many breeds that are not like they are generally described. I have a beagle that doesn't follow her nose everywhere. wtf?



fblevins1 said:


> Only experience, but situation specific so my words or only food for thought. When we go on Vacation be for 2 days or 2 weeks, we have been lucky to have local friends. We simply take the dog over to their yard and give him enough chain to roam around and get to his food and water. The only drawback I suppose is when you comeback from two weeks vacation you may find a very different dog than when you left. As I have a ongoing post right now about that. My dog was ravaged by the landlords dog and they have now become mortal enemies. The point is for extended vacations without your loved furry ones, sacrafices will be made and the dog will be the one that changes....usually not for good. And if the change is for good, then thank your temporary keepers and tip them well.
> 
> I suspect that there are other Members that actually know how to handle situations like this.
> 
> Good Luck.


No offense, but I think you make the worse decision for your dog by chaining him up for two days in a neighbor or friend's yard. 

OP, please never leave your dog outside unsupervised, whether he's chained, tied, fenced in, or otherwise. They can escape, be hurt/poisoned, or stolen.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

The weather in my area could also make the dog very sick if I left it outside unsupervised, especially during the summer. With high humidity, sudden downpours and easily 30+ C, it would be just cruel. 

Nah, if my dog was outside I'd probably be playing with 'em or reading 

Best of luck to you, though, fblevins1.


----------



## fblevins1 (Jul 21, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> No offense, but I think you make the worse decision for your dog by chaining him up for two days in a neighbor or friend's yard.
> 
> OP, please never leave your dog outside unsupervised, whether he's chained, tied, fenced in, or otherwise. They can escape, be hurt/poisoned, or stolen.


While trying to stay on topic, I will respond to that. While your point may have escaped me if this had only been a two day thing and only once, as you might know from my current situation in my Dog Fighting post, I am in fact in a bad situation that has arose from leaving my dog basically unattended for two weeks even though it was in the same yard as we live depending on the land lord to maintain. Chains are terrible, in this case the chains sealed his fate, he could not escape and no one came to his rescue, the rival dog that shares the yard got to him (My dog is not the innocent victim here, he starts fights), so I am in the process of figuring out how to recover from this bad, bad decision. Point is ....you are so right.

Edit: I am also guilty of a Forums Sin. I hit the reply button without realizing there was a page two....Oooops.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

fblevins1 said:


> While trying to stay on topic, I will respond to that. While your point may have escaped me if this had only been a two day thing and only once, as you might know from my current situation in my Dog Fighting post, I am in fact in a bad situation that has arose from leaving my dog basically unattended for two weeks even though it was in the same yard as we live depending on the land lord to maintain. Chains are terrible, in this case the chains sealed his fate, he could not escape and no one came to his rescue, the rival dog that shares the yard got to him (My dog is not the innocent victim here, he starts fights), so I am in the process of figuring out how to recover from this bad, bad decision. Point is ....you are so right.


At least you can learn from your mistakes and are trying to fix it though, right? 

You're doing better than most owners in this predicament.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Very good point. Between poor breeding and just a difference in personalities, I've met many breeds that are not like they are generally described. I have a beagle that doesn't follow her nose everywhere. wtf?


Three of my four are almost the exact opposite of what you would expect from their breeds/mixes. Smalls has the saddest nose of a hound and absolutely no desire to do any thing. Jack I've described many times as a largely atypical Elkhound. And if Magpie is GSD and the guess of Cattle dog she has the personality of NEITHER. Jonas is.. well, Jonas. Reinforcing the stereotype that plagues Dachshunds.

We once fostered a puppy (I regret every day not keeping him and it has been over two years) that was 5 months old and was comparable to a 15 year old dog. Well mannered, low energy, absolutely no normal puppy issues.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We once fostered a puppy (I regret every day not keeping him and it has been over two years) that was 5 months old and was comparable to a 15 year old dog. Well mannered, low energy, absolutely no normal puppy issues.


Haha, sounds like the perfect puppy for a first time owner. I bonded really well with a puppy at the shelter that I think I could describe a lot of the same way. Never bit, barked, peed inside, chewed, or was rambunctious. The new owner backed up all claims once he was settled in his house too. They're just... perfect.


----------



## lyechin2003 (Jul 13, 2010)

so limited specific, is hard to get such dog


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

> preferably toothpaste/toothbrush


This is the first time I've heard of this! So, how does one brush a dog's teeth..? I can't imagine they'd stay still for very long or would possibly try to eat the toothpaste.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Ludor said:


> This is the first time I've heard of this! So, how does one brush a dog's teeth..? I can't imagine they'd stay still for very long or would possibly try to eat the toothpaste.


Dogs teeth don't have to be scrubbed like we brush ours. We brush and give bones to help keep teeth clean. The important thing with the enzyme tooth paste is not to brush it, but to get it on the dogs teeth. My Dachshund is not a fan, so I pretty much just hold on the brush and move it around his mouth while he chews on it. Every one else does not mind if I lift their lip and run the brush over their teeth.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if this helps. I've never had a yard to let a dog out in, we always just walked, but I saw this the other day. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3928789 It's a dog door for sliding glass doors. I'm not sure about the vacation thing. My parents started to take vacations without me at 16, so someone was usually home. But at least in my area there are good kennels that are about 50 a day for boarding, or you can find people who pet sit. There's even a site online that has people who will take the animal into their home to watch. Also if you go with a rescue sometimes they will do it. The foster mom my dog came from said she would dog sit if needed for free within reason, so that's another thing to think about. My first dog used to be alone for 10-11 hours a day during the school year (I was young and didn't know this wasn't good), so I know they can be trained to go with a schedule.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

there has been a ton of advice given already,but i felt the need to ask if you have looked into the bichon? granted you do have to worry about grooming with them, but they are great little dogs. i never considered myself a small dog person, even after having my maltese for 17 years ( which is another hardy little breed you could look into). and my family now has 2, a brother and sister. they are very happy dogs, love to learn and be with their people. they also fall under the hypoallergenic breed types. my jack, the male bichon, is the only dog out of our pack of 8 i can trust off lead!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ludor said:


> I was a little surprised myself.  I've had two terriers as neighbour's pets before. Never seen a more excited little creature. Though those were Jack Russel Terriers and they weren't trained properly. *Tear tear*
> 
> Even my parents said something along the same lines. 'Has to be small and calm.' Wut


Your parents would LOVE Dude 








He's small and calm...but also is 9 years old. My other papillon (Tag) is 14-15 months old and is absolutely the most active puppy I've ever had, but I love it. If your parents want small and calm, and you decide a papillon might be an option, I'd look into breed rescue and fill out an application and be absolutely honest about what you can and can NOT have (this goes double for westies, cairns, etc). Not to prod, but how old are you exactly? You sound very responsible and very into getting a new dog or puppy, however my parents' biggest problem when I was a teen was who was going to be responsible for that dog once I graduated high school and moved out. My sister left us her terrier mix, who racked up serious vet bills in her later life. I can understand the sentiment. (I never "Went away" to college; I lived at home, so I got Dude. Mom liked him so much, she got her papillon, Pride)...
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1190/4117299/8636736/240825051.jpg

Then she got Jazz:









Then I got Tag:









Then she got Polly, but I can't find a picture of her right now. Looks like Pride, but half the size.


They're addicting, I tell ya


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree with a lot that lazy said. If you're liking certain breeds but think they may be too much in younger stages, contact a rescue and look into getting an adult that they know is very calm or against the grain, or an oldy that would be calm and perfect for you.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

> who was going to be responsible for that dog once I graduated high school and moved out.


I am fifteen turning sixteen later this summer. This isn't something I considered so I will definately bring this up with my mom. 

I am also looking into a rescue dog in Toronto that is 2-3 years old, so a little off of your suggestions. I found him on Petfinder and sent an e-mail asking some questions http://www.bigonbeagles.ca/id42.html

Always open for advice


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Beagles shed (allergies - remember?). They can be high energy. And they do tend to be vocal. But they are darn cute...

If you aren't into fuzzy faces or long coats, you can have a dog like a Bichon, Maltese, Poodle, etc. groomed however you like. Just keep in mind that grooming can be spendy and should be done every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been quite busy lately but wanted to give an update.

Today we visited the local animal shelter and Petland (pet store). At the pet store my family fell in love with a Bichon Frise/Poodle mix. However, the puppies at Petland are around $1,200 which my parents didn't find so cute, though they were quite heartbroken. (Note: Petland employees say that they get their animals from reputable breeders only and they report any puppy mills they discover. Whether this is true or not, I've not a clue.)

And so, with my dad urging me on, I searched the web for a 'Bichapoo' 'Poochon' and discovered this cutie http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-dogs-puppies-for-sale-Sweet-Toy-Bichapoo-Puppies-W0QQAdIdZ221674204 . I sent an e-mail asking about the owner's location. My dad's pretty excited, especially about the price. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

That's bulloney IMO. And so are those prices. That's about the worst place you can get a puppy anyway.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Run away! Do NOT buy from petland. They are stocked from puppy mills and they cannot have reputable breeders giving them dogs for a few reasons. 

1) There is no such thing as a reputable breeder that MIXES breeds. Period.
2) No breeder would let a dog go into a household that they have not approved with a contract in place. 

Do not buy the puppy from kijiji either. They are mixing breeds and backyard breeding, very poorly. The only reason a dog should be bred is to further the breed through showing and health testing papered parents. None of this is happening with these dogs, they are just mixing willy-nilly to make a profit. NOT GOOD!

I would stick with either taking a rehoming situation dog (do NOT pay and support a backyard breeder) or adopting a dog from a local shelter.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> 1) There is no such thing as a reputable breeder that MIXES breeds. Period.


This, again, is not true. While MOST breeders of mixes aren't responsible, there are those that breed dogs such as Lurchers, Blue Lacies, and Alaskan Huskies that have done so for working purposes.

Beyond that, I agree


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Xeph said:


> This, again, is not true. While MOST breeders of mixes aren't responsible, there are those that breed dogs such as Lurchers, Blue Lacies, and Alaskan Huskies that have done so for working purposes.
> 
> Beyond that, I agree


I guess I was not aware that these breeds originated from mixes(although I've never heard of a blue lacy).  You learn something new everyday. I stand corrected.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Blue Lacies and the like AREN'T breeds. They are in fact, still mixes. Types of dogs, but dogs very much bred for a purpose.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Blue Lacies and the like AREN'T breeds. They are in fact, still mixes. Types of dogs, but dogs very much bred for a purpose.


Gotcha, that's what I meant- types. Just a habit to say breeds.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah, this is quite disheartening. I've had a lot of trouble finding breeders in my area and since my Aunt got her dogs on Kijiji I felt a bit more lax. I'm not looking forward to telling my dad the news.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you have anything against shelters?


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

What about http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17073216? If you call the rescue they may have others that fit for you.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

> Do you have anything against shelters?


Oh no, I have nothing against shelters! It's more, most of the dogs are bigger, older or noisier than my mom likes. Heck, she wouldn't even let me visit with any of the shelter animals today (visit as in take out of their kennels and pet). My mom (and most of my family) wants a small, cute puppy. 

I'll check out Petfinder as well.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

If you didn't look, I had linked to a small cute puppy in Toronto, as I saw that's where the Kiji listing was from.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, no I didn't see that. He is quite the cutie, though my mom doesn't like Pekingese (there were some at Petland).


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I would definitley keep looking around at rescues, shelters, and petfinder. You may find a rescue a few hours away with the perfect dog and have to meet halfway, etc. 

You can find all breed rescues too if you decide on a breed.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

And if you look at the link again, they have the rescues number. I got my dog by calling a number of a rescue on petfinder and telling them what we wanted, and they said oh we have the perfect dog for you. I'm not sure if you're actually IN Toronto, but if you are, I'm sure there are other rescues, you can try the same thing with any in your area.


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd love to get a rescue dog myself, but my mom just doesn't like them. I don't know why. One day I'll be able to get a dog -I- like. 

Meanwhile, I've been looking up breeders in my area and wanted to run some websites by you guys. Found these sites through this site http://www.canadogs.com/Prov_ON.htm . Thanks again. 

http://www.diannas-poodles.com/INDEX.html
http://www.buddysrus.ca/site/pages/main.html


----------

